# Is MAC Fast Response Eye *really* all that?!



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I have puffy eyes in the AMs and I have heard so many wonderous things about this stuff... is it REALLY all that amazing??? The idea of the caffeine in it scares me a wee bit.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2005)

I've never used that product but I believe the addition of caffeine is supposed to promote the firming/tightening of skin when an ingredient in creams - they use it in anti-cellulite creams etc. but I don't think there has been any conclusive proof as to whether this actually works.

Then again, it's also a diuretic but I seriously doubt that topical application could depuff swollen undereyes. Perhaps I'm just naturally sceptical.  :|


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

didn't do much for me, I think the only thing that helps are eyepatches, or an eye massage.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 25, 2005)

lol a cheap alternative - Preperation H...Thats what all the models use..


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 26, 2005)

Caffeine has to get to your kidneys to act as a diuretic, so in a face/eye cream it's unlikely to be able to do that, but it may have some other beneficial properties that are not yet documented.  And the amount of caffeine in an eye cream would be only a tiny fraction compared to an average cup of coffee.

Preparation H and other haemorrhoid creams work by constricting the blood vessels and surrounding tissue of the target area.  (Basically, that's what a haemorrhoid is: a swollen blood vessel in your butt.)

Here's what the Straight Dope says:

http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a990305.html

HTH!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 26, 2005)

I talked to Ma today on mac live chat. She told me that I can use fast response eye cream with select cover up.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

I want to try FR eye cream, but right now I use Hydra Deto2x Eyes, so I have to finish my bottle before.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it really good at covering up the dark eye circles. Thx


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 1, 2005)

i love fast response.  it totally takes care of my puffiness in the mornings!  it is indeed my HG and part of my morning routine.  i will sometimes mix it with concealer if i have had a particularly late night.


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

Well I liked it but I dont use it anymore since I bought the Moisturecover Concealer!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_lol a cheap alternative - Preperation H...Thats what all the models use.._

 
PLEASE do NOT ever put anything on or around your eyes that are not meant for your eyes.  This cream will soak through your lids which are mucous membranes and can eventually harm your eyes.  

As for the Fast Response Eye cream.. I didn't find it did a thing for me.. I actually have it up for swap on MUA.  The texture is nice, but not moisturizing enough for my dry skin.


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 23, 2005)

when using it in the mornings. how long should i wait before applying foundation. or can i put on foundation immediatly after applying fast response?


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 24, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

Your eyes get puffy after you wake up when the skin around your eyes become bloated with water while you are sleeping. And since “depuffing” agents like caffeine work by slightly _dehydrating_ your skin, you should not rely on them to help with your wrinkle control/prevention needs !!


----------

